# Teaching Qualifications to teach Accounting in NZ Schools



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

Are there any teachers (preferably: Secondary School Teachers) who would have migrated from India to NZ. Need some tips on qualifications assessment.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are there any teachers (preferably: Secondary School Teachers) who would have migrated from India to NZ. Need some tips on qualifications assessment.
> 
> Thanks


Do you have any specific questions? (we do have some teachers on the forum who will help if they can)


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> Do you have any specific questions? (we do have some teachers on the forum who will help if they can)


Hi,

Yes, I do have a few specific Questions:

1) Is B.Ed. from GGSIPU, India a recognized qualification in NZ?
2) Are Accounting and Business Studies subjects being taught in Schools at Secondary Level in NZ?
3) Is there someone who got a positive skill assessment from NZQA for Indian teaching qualifications?
4) Are there any particular schools in NZ that usually offer visa sponsorship to overseas teachers?
5) Is there anybody who is teaching in a secondary school in NZ. If yes, please get in touch...

Thanks a lot...


----------

